
Ask HN: What are your Hopes for the next decade? - tucif
Mine:<p>* Self driving vehicles in the mainstream worldwide<p>* AI evolving as a platform<p>* E2E encryption as a norm in all messaging services<p>* Small research facility in another planet or the moon<p>* At least one big win for federated services vs their centralized counterparts
======
ipnon
That climate change mitigation follows a sigmoid and there will be a sudden
and rapid transition to a carbon-free global economy

